# grinding/clunking noise in rear? SOLVED



## DeuceDaProdeuca (Jul 15, 2009)

I had this problem for a long time and went through an entire rear end replacement and NO mechanics able to solve the mystery before I got under the car myself. Although you may want to replace your rear diff oil, THAT IS NOT THE CAUSE. Its part of the affect. The problem is the driver side half shaft bolts at the diff are coming loose causing the clunking. If they're loose enough, it will cause the shaft to drop just enough to grind. If this goes unchecked, it will eventually snap and gut out your diff and not spending 5 minutes to tighten the bolts will cost you thousands like it did me. The current problem is, lock tight and lock washers don't work to prevent it from coming loose. I still have to tighten them daily. You can get replacement bolts at OSH and they take an allen wrench. This is not a pissing contest or a debate. I'm trying to help anyone having this problem. I you are, take THREE minutes to check it with your fingers. Its the driver side half shaft bolts that go into the differential. There's 6 bolts.


----------



## DeuceDaProdeuca (Jul 15, 2009)

http://image.gmhightechperformance....nsion_upgrade+unbolting_rear_differential.jpg
This shows the driver side half shaft bolts that connect to the stub/diff.:seeya:


----------

